# My first contest other than the big red contest on the forum.



## kevinlfifer (Jul 15, 2019)

I get to brag!! I must admit there was not much competition, but a win is a win.


----------



## cmsben61 (Jul 15, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 15, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 15, 2019)

Congrats! That is great.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Jal5 (Jul 16, 2019)

Way to go!


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 16, 2019)

May it be the first of many Best of Shows"


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 16, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## joeswine (Jul 16, 2019)

Once you win a Best of Show a,first place is like second take my word for it.
Way to go...


----------

